# iSync et le téléphone Samsung SGH-D500



## Patosh (18 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous,

Je viens d'investir dans un Samsung D500 pour remplacer mon K700i (déçus de ce modèle que je déconseille !)

Mon seul souci avec le SGH-D500 c'est que je n'arrive pas à le faire synchroniser avec iSync.

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que dans -> ?Bluetooth? dans -> ?Préférence Système? j?arrive à voir sans problème le téléphone.
Mieux encore, j'arrive à accéder à partir du téléphone (d'une manière très simple) le ?dossier Partagé' sous 'Utilisateurs'. Et à partir de là, j?arrive à copier mes mp3, vidéo et autres? (le téléphone refuse de copier la vCard)

Mais le problème se pose dans le chemin inverse -> l?envoi (ou la syncro) du G5 vers le téléphone. Là, le G5 (isync) n?arrive pas à voir le téléphone ! Pour lui, il n?y a pas de téléphone !!! Donc, je n?arrive pas à Synchroniser mes contacts qui se trouve dans le Carnets d?adresses.

Merci à tous ceux qui pourront m'éclairer.

Patrick


----------



## zazaback (22 Décembre 2004)

J'ai le même problème. Je n'ai pas fait le test du transfert de fichiers mais je cherchais une réponse pour iSync car je n'ai pas envie de resaisir mon carnet d'adresses tél.


----------



## mgs (30 Décembre 2004)

le samsung D500 n'est pas encore supporté par isync...
bientot peut etre, mais faut pas s'attendre a ce que ce soit fait en une semaine...

par contre patosh, je suis curieux de connaitre ta technique pour acceder a l'ordinateur pas ton téléphone D500


----------



## olidev (31 Décembre 2004)

J'epère que iSync sera mis à jour lors du MacWorld du 11 janvier, parce qu'il m'intéresse beaucoup ce mobile pour remplacer mon T610 vieillissant !!!

 Pour les personnes intéressées, voici un test complet sur PDAFrance


----------



## friou (7 Janvier 2005)

Je vais attendre un peu alors... C'est vrai qu'il me plait bien celui là...


----------



## Balooners (7 Janvier 2005)

Bon, je pensais me prendre le D500 aussi, quel est votre avis à vous, je pense que ça doit être un bon téléphone. Depuis que j'attends que Samsung mette le BT sur ses téléphones, donc je crois que je vais m'en prendre un. Parce qu'au niveau Design :love:


----------



## olidev (8 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'hésite entre le D500 et le Sony Ericsson S700i


----------



## zazaback (8 Janvier 2005)

J'hésitais aussi mais quand j'ai pris en mains le bestiau, je suis reparti en courant. Autant acheter un P900 car l'encombrement est conséquent et le prix déraisonnable.

 Alors vive le D500 et vivement que les problèmes de BT soient réglés. 

 PS : J'ai envoyé un mail au développeur de BluePhoneElite pour faire la MAJ car on peut seulement lire les sms et pas en envoyer. Je dois lui envoyer un fichier log pour qu'il regarde la compatibilité, je lui envoie ce week-end...


----------



## olidev (8 Janvier 2005)

zazaback a dit:
			
		

> J'hésitais aussi mais quand j'ai pris en mains le bestiau, je suis reparti en courant. Autant acheter un P900 car l'encombrement est conséquent et le prix déraisonnable.



Le prix du S700i commence à diminuer. Au niveau photo ça donne quoi le D500 ? Tu n'aurais pas quelques exemples ?


----------



## neoch2004 (14 Janvier 2005)

_*hello,*_

_j'ai troqué mon Sharp GX30 contre un Samsung SGH-D500 hier. Pas de pub de ma part, c'est un avis personnel (et re:je ne l'ai que depuis hier), mais le Sharp est meilleur en matière photo que le D500 malgré ses 1.3 Mégapixels._

_J'ai changé car j'ai besoin des fonctionnalités "agenda, sychro PC etc.", ce que le Sharp n'offrait pas..._

_Avec Outlook XP, la synchro de ce petit D500 est une merveille! et je ne fais que découvrir..._
_J'essaie une synchro demain au boulot avec Mac Xserve G5 / iSync / Bluetooth etc. et vous tiens au courant._

_à+_


----------



## neoch2004 (14 Janvier 2005)

Suis tout épaté de ce ptit joujou, ça fonctionne à merveille sur Mac avec Bluetooth et iSync, dans les 2 sens... même si le D500 n'est pas listé chez apple (http://www.apple.com/isync/devices.html).

Question à Patosh: ton D500 est-il en mode "visible" (sous Bluetooth > Visibilité du terminal > activé) ? Car c'est "désactivé" par défaut. Ensuite, tu configure ton D500 depuis le Mac et ça y est.
Mais j'ai lu sur un forum allemand, un type qui a le problème inverse au tiens, allez savoir...

Ici, il y a un tutorial en français pour isync, tu connais peut-être déjà: http://www.osxfacile.com/isync.html 

à+


----------



## LEABATT (15 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour tes infos, mais j'ai un problème, j'ai suivi ta manip, mon powermac reconnait le telephone, mais lorsque je le configure, il ne m'autorise dans l'assistant reglages bluetooth, qu'à utiliser carnet d'adresses ou connexion à internet.....la case à coher isync est bloquée..

Merci pour une future info


----------



## neoch2004 (18 Janvier 2005)

Hello, suis submergé de boulot cette semaine, j'aurai peut-être le temps de tester 2-3 trucs en fin de semaine et de vous donner une réponse. Bons essais de vos côtés aussi et à vendredi donc...


----------



## neoch2004 (21 Janvier 2005)

hello,
pour moi, iSync fonctionne pour: calendrier, contacts et tâches. Le reste (sons, photos, vidéos) c'est du "tirer-coller". 
Le D500 n'est pas un Smartphone ni un Palm, donc pas de miracles ou de révolution à attendre pour l'instant. Mais l'exercice fait le maître, et à mon avis le D500 est actuellement le meilleur pont entre Mac, Windows et mobilité, avec des capacités multimédia d'enfer!


----------



## ghilo (27 Janvier 2005)

neoch2004 a dit:
			
		

> hello,
> pour moi, iSync fonctionne pour: calendrier, contacts et tâches. Le reste (sons, photos, vidéos) c'est du "tirer-coller".
> Le D500 n'est pas un Smartphone ni un Palm, donc pas de miracles ou de révolution à attendre pour l'instant. Mais l'exercice fait le maître, et à mon avis le D500 est actuellement le meilleur pont entre Mac, Windows et mobilité, avec des capacités multimédia d'enfer!


 Qu'entends-tu par "tirer-coller"? tu prends les fichiers un par un pour les copier sur ton mac?
Est-ce fastidieux?
Avez-vous testé en bluetooth ou en USB?


----------



## domtes (29 Janvier 2005)

Bon, visiblement ça ne marche que chez neoch2004 , pour ma part les problèmes sont similaires à tout les autres postant des messages dans les forums, bonne connexion en bluetooth, envoi de fichier vers le MAC et lecture de l'arborescence MAC sont OK, le mobile lui, cache son arborescence au Mac ?, aussi, 
cote ISync c'est le vide absolu, d'ailleurs l'option n'est même pas proposée lors de la config du nouvel appareil bluetooth.
Sur mon PC tout fonctionne avec le logiciel de SAMSUNG, ce qui ne garanti rien de la compatibilité du téléphone avec les normes d'échange.
C'est à se demander si l'on parle du même téléphone, sinon reste à vérifier si le firmware n'a pas été modidié,  
pour l'instant c'est plutot inutilisable, pas de synchro et les fichiers à partir du téléphone c'est PAS DU TOUT PRATIQUE (Avis à Mr SAMSUNG pas trés MACLOVE)...il faut croire que 3% des micros ordinateurs n'intéresse pas la firme ?, trop d'argent peut-être ?

C'est décidé je revend tout et j'achète un téléphone validé par Apple ?? ;-)


----------



## ghilo (29 Janvier 2005)

Vous, heureux possesseurs de D500 , pourrez peut-être me répondre contrairement aux demeurés qui se revendiquent vendeurs et qui, à part des abonnements ne savent pas ce qu'ils vendent... Combien de numéros de téléphone peut-on enregistrer par contact? Les synchros permettent-elles d'avoir les adresses postales dans le téléphone? Peut-on y mettre des adresses de site internet? Dans l'agenda, peut-on avoir l'affichage de l'ensemble des rendez-vous d'une même journée à l'écran?
Toutes ces petites questions auxquelles l'abruti n'a pas su me répondre et, évidemment, on ne vous montre qu'un tél factiice qui ne vous permet pas de juger de ce que vous achetez...
Merci à tous ceux qui perdront un peu de leur temps pour me répondre... Merci


----------



## ghilo (30 Janvier 2005)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'hésite entre le D500 et le Sony Ericsson S700i



Le S700i a le mérite d'être référencé par Apple. Mais il est gros et lourd. Performant en matière d'imagerie numérique, tout dépend ce que tu veux. Le D500 est plus petit, plus axé sur le côté professionnel et a les défauts de ne pas posséder de mémoire extensible et n'est pas référencé par Apple. Cependant certains arrivent à le synchroniser...


----------



## bacman (30 Janvier 2005)

ghilo a dit:
			
		

> Le S700i a le mérite d'être référencé par Apple.


non, c'est le K 700i qui est référencé mais le s700i se synchronise sans pb comme le D500.



			
				ghilo . Mais il est gros et lourd..[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas exagerer, ça reste bien plus compact qu'un nokia 6600 et la taille de l'ecran 320*240 est tres confortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghilo (30 Janvier 2005)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est le K 700i qui est référencé mais le s700i se synchronise sans pb comme le D500.
> 
> 
> il ne faut pas exagerer, ça reste bien plus compact qu'un nokia 6600 et la taille de l'ecran 320*240 est tres confortable.
> ...



tu utilises le D500? Satisfait? Peut-on entrer et synchroniser les adresses postales?


----------



## friou (4 Février 2005)

Je viens de m'acheter le D500 et voici mes premieres impressions:

- Je l'immaginais plus fin. Il est plus épais que le T630.
- Ecran magnifique, aucune comparaison avec le T630
- Claquet de bonne facture, ça ne fait pas cheap
- Jumelage avec OSX en BT sans problème (depuis OSX)
- Ne me propose pas de cocher iSync (normal vu qu'il n'est pas supporté)
- Me propose de l'utiliser en accès GPRS et avec Carnet d'adresse

A l'usage, il n'est pas possible de "synchroniser" le carnet d'adresse avec le tel en BT... Super décevant... Je cherche donc le moyen de transférer mes contacts du mac vers le tel...

Je vous tiens au courant.

MAJ1:
Super... Me voilà en train de faire glisser mes fiches depuis le Carnet d'adresse pour en faire des vcf (attention on n'utilise pas le Pomme+A car ca fait un vcf global que le D500 ne sais pas lire et et on n'oublie pas de sélectionner les vcf au format 2 et pas 3) et ensuite je les glisse vers le transfert BT et les voilà envoyée sur le D500... Vivement que iSync soit compatible


----------



## friou (13 Février 2005)

Trop galère... Je l'ai finaiement rendu à la FNAC et j'ai pris un K700i.

Là, au moins, zéro problème...


----------



## esales (16 Février 2005)

Je viens de changer mon GSM Sony T610 pour un Samsung D500.

J'ai été déçu par la qualité de fabrication de ce produit par rapport à mes nombreux précédent Nokia.
J'ai donc changé pour ce Samsung D500. Je l'ai depuis maintenant 2 jours. Je lui trouve énormément de qualité :
- il est beau, petit, léger
- la qualité de fabrication semble excellente (à voir sur le long terme)
- la qualité sonore (écoute, reception du signal...)
- tout fonctionne parfaitement en bluetooth (échange de fichier dans les 2 sens avec mon PB, fonctionnement avec le carnet d'adresse, surf en GPRS) mis à part iSync
- J'ai pû facilement transférer des vidéos 3GPP (que j'avais préalablement transformé grâce à Quicktime Pro) depuis mon PB vers le D500.

- ni Romeo ni Salling Clicker ne fonctionne avec le D500, donc je ne peux piloter mon PB avec le D500 (peut-être une mise à jour future de Salling)

Bref je suis super content de mon D500, le seul bémol c'est iSync.

Maintenant la question / le conseil, j'ai encore 13 jours pour changer d'avis sur cet achat. Ma peur est que jamais iSync n'accepte de synchroniser le Samsung D500 (contrairement au Nokia ou au Sony-Ericsson).

Pensez-vous qu'Apple décide de modifier iSync dans ce sens ou est-ce sans espoir. Dans ce cas là, je préfèrerais échanger mon D500 (tant que je le peux) contre un K700i ou Nokia 6670.

Merci de vos conseils


----------



## MacJL (23 Février 2005)

Bonjour!

Un ami vient d'acheter un D500, et il voudrais l'utiliser avec son PowerBook. Mis à part le problème d'iSync, tout fonctionne bien, sauf le surf en GPRS.

Quels script modem avez-vous utilisé pour ça? Y'a t'il des réglages particuliers à faire sur le téléphone, ou tout se configure t'il sur le Mac? J'ai l'habitude des SonyErricson pour le GPRS, et là j'avoue qu'avec le Samsung, je suis un peu perdu...

Merci d'avance! @+


----------



## esales (23 Février 2005)

Il suffit de télécharger le script "Generic GPRS" sur http://www.taniwha.org.uk/.
J'utilise le Generic 1.

S'il utilise Orange, je peux l'aider à paramêtrer sa connection.

Sinon, les paramêtres sont facilement trouvable sur internet.


----------



## jer_hud (24 Février 2005)

Depuis bientôt 2 semaines, j'essaie en vain de paramétrer mon mac avec mon Samsung D500 sur Orange? Je viens de voir que tu y es arrivé! Je ne voudrais pas abuser de ta gentillesse, mais j'ai vu que tu avais proposé ton aide à l'ami de MacJL, et j'aurais aimé savoir si tu pouvais me faire rapidement une petite copie du mail que tu lui as envoyé pour que moi aussi je puisse paramètre mon D500 en GPRS. Je t?en serais infiniment reconnaissable.


----------



## MacJL (4 Mars 2005)

esales a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de télécharger le script "Generic GPRS" sur http://www.taniwha.org.uk/.
> J'utilise le Generic 1.
> 
> S'il utilise Orange, je peux l'aider à paramêtrer sa connection.
> ...



Merci de la réponse!

C'est ce que j'avais essayé, mais ce n'avais pas fonctionné  Mon ami est chez SFR, et je connais les paramètres de connexion, car je suis aussi sur SFR. Bon, je réessairais ce week-end si je le vois  je ne suis pas sur que l'option GPRS était activé quand j'ai fait l'essai!

@+


----------



## yret (16 Mars 2005)

Et pour Bouygues, pas de problème ?


----------



## zazaback (28 Mars 2005)

C'est quand même le désespoir de ne pas pouvoir envoyer de sms, les consulter ou les conserver sur l'ordi... malheureusement SE ne fait pas de téléphone dont j'ai envie en ce moment, sinon j'y retournais tout de suite... A quoi ça sert de faire du bluetooth pas compatible


----------



## leloustic (1 Septembre 2005)

Je viens d'utiliser une version test de OnSync avec mon Samsung D500e et ce logiciel permet de synchroniser parfaitement en bluetooth le carnet d'adresse du mac avec celui du téléphone. Il fait donc le même boulot que Isync. Pour 12$, ça vaut quand même le coup d'investir, non?

On peut donc faire avec ce samsung tout ce que l'on peut faire avec un Sony-Ericson, pas mal quand même pour un téléphone non compatible!

Mon seul regret est l'impossibilité de sauvegarder mes sms, ce que le teléphone ne prévoit pas...


----------

